# My Randa Betta Is Lonely



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

I just graduated high school, and some asian girl gave me a random betta fish in a tupaware sorta thing, which apparently are sold all over now "AS A GREAT PET FOR YOUR HOME OR OFFICE!" (so the sign read). I remember having a big tank with many fish as a child, but... no one knew what the hell was in there, but everyone was happy, till my favorite "orangey" got his tail bit and he died, but that was long ago, and i digress. I don't know much about fish, but I've been reading up on bettas to try and see what i can do with it, cause just having this little round plastic container with a little red guy just sitting there is somewhat....depressing, and i know its genetic for them to be aggressive, but like my shitzu, i think this fish strays from normalcy and is probably very stupid. My friend has a spare 20g and 35g tank, and i would like to have a nice little community of fish in one nice sized tank. I went to the pet store and i saw a wall of bettas, and i felt bad cause all the other fish were happy, and they werent moving, and some were dead i think cause they were factory sealed or some garbage, it looked very unattural for them, again, i digress. the guy said not to put any fish with a betta, but this forum has given me hope and i want to know of any fish that almost always get along with bettas regardless of different temperments. and maintanence is'nt all that big of a deal for me, i just dont want something that will die if water temp is off by .5 degrees, or there is dust in the air around its tank. i just now realize how much ive given you to read, but since this is my first post, i felt obligated to incorporate some introductory elements into this. anyways, HALP


----------



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

alright everyone, i have my tank all setup, but the guy at the fishstore refused to sell me fish when he asked how long it had been running, and set to let everything run nonstop for at least a day or two, i'm planning on getting a few tetras and a few mollies for my betta, im going to be going on a 2 week trip to europe next week, but i bought an automatic feeder and have been toying with it, it seems to work, only problem is that when i've been feeding my betta. kinda needs to be right in his face, pics of the tank and betta coming up


----------



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

also, its a 20 gallon high tank, i think there should be more than enough room for betta and pals


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

I think I would wait to get any new fish until I was back from Europe. Bettas eat different foods than most other fish, so you would need an automatic feeder that fed more than one type of food. As a side note, you should only feed you betta 2-3 pellets/flakes once or twice daily. It is even good to fast them once in a while.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with jonny about waiting until you are back from Europe to get fish.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

i also agree with them  So wait till you get your fish untill you get back from europe


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'll have to join the crowd and say wait on getting more fish. I also agree to wait at least 24 hours before putting any fish in the tank.
mollies and tetra usually aren't the best tankmates for Betta, but it all depends on their temperament. Make sure you have plenty of plants and hiding places (caves) for them to live happily without stressing.
Good luck!


----------



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

Well uh... I already got em, 2 black mollies, 2 lyle tail mollies i think they were called, my friend said one is a high fin, due to the top fin being...well...higher than the other, 3 bloodeye tetras (moe, larry, and curly), and 1 mickey mouse platy who is very lonely, and i will get him a friend tomorow. And there is only 18 days between now and me being back from europe, leaving this coming thurs, they guy at the store said if any of em die it will be ok with the store cause their warranty is 15 days. but im thinking of taking the betta out during the trip, and leaving him with my grandpa down the block as the betta needs to be fed right near his face, though he did try the normal fish food, im hoping he will learn to eat that. or i might just blend the betta pellets with the other food in the auto-dispenser. I got them before this trip because it's only a week later when i come back when i am going to honduras on a medical mission trip for another week and a half, but they all seem to be getting along fine, the filter got clogged and i turned off the bubble bar for a bit and all was still and the betta was just checking everyone out, and he left his reflection alone


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

Randa Betta said:


> but im thinking of taking the betta out during the trip, and leaving him with my grandpa down the block as the betta needs to be fed right near his face


 I think that would be your best option. Until your betta gets used to your new fish and tank, he shouldn't be left unsupervised. The other fish will probably be fine with the automatic feeder. A betta however, can need more "hands on" care.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Randa Betta said:


> but im thinking of taking the betta out during the trip, and leaving him with my grandpa down the block as the betta needs to be fed right near his face


I think that is a great idea. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j239/CommanderRojo/Fish/

guest pw is "wootwoot" without quotations, but you guys can keep that to yourselves, or not, tis only fish, but yeah, everyone is happy, and that betta is starting to eat the tetra food


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

my Betta gets along with fish as long as the fish leave him alone.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I reccomed Cory Cats 

Bettas can freak at any moment. The petstore was right, bettas shouldn't be put with other fish (it turned out suckish for me each time).


----------



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

yes, i plan on getting corys when i come back, and also, i think my betta and one of my tetras has fin rot. The bettas fins aren't damaged, but the very ends of them seem to have less color and the two dangly things that i believe it uses to kill females with has white on the ends of them, i hope that isn't that cotton disease or something. the rest of the fins on all the fish seem fine, and there is no wierd behavior except for one of my silver mollys, it keeps going up and down nonstop every now and then, maybe its bored? i dunno. i just hope my betta or tetra doesn't have finrot, and that none of them get crazy ass diseases while im gone. the water is new and has been treated, so i think it should last disease free for a while. i'm not sure if the current cause up top by the bubble bar may be causing any of the fish stress


----------



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

yup, fukking fin rot, ughhhhhh, gonna say its due to stress from the "social" aspect of the fishes lives, maybe 16 fish is a bit too much, but i still think my air pump is too strong, even though it is within the 20 gallon range, i guess i will go swap it for a weaker one with my friend, that is, if anyone here can attest to a slight current causing stress?


----------



## Randa Betta (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmmm, maybe the betta doesn't have fin rot. this isn't him, but, http://www.bettafish.name/Betta_Fish.jpg, that's pretty much exactly what i was describing


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Randa Betta said:


> i think my betta and one of my tetras has fin rot. The bettas fins aren't damaged, but the very ends of them seem to have less color and the *two dangly things that i believe it uses to kill* *females with* has white on the ends of them, i hope that isn't that cotton disease or something.


The only thing males use to kill other bettas are their mouths. That's just natural coloring so it's not cotton


----------

